# Crystal Report not working with Windows 2003 R2



## ebestsale (Sep 10, 2009)

Our system reports developed on Crystal Report worked fine with Windows 2003 SP1, but once we upgraded to SP2 our report does not show anything. It is just blank. 

Any advice or are there any setting that we have missed?

Thank you


----------

